# Mon Hackintosh - Mavericks 10.9.3 - Petits soucis à régler



## MilesTEG (21 Mai 2014)

Salut,
voilà quelques semaines que j'ai réussi à installer OSX sur mon fixe, créant ainsi mon 1er Hackintosh.

Voilà ma config :

CM : Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4 (rev. 1.0) with F15 bios
CPU : Intel Core i5 750 Overclocké
RAM : 2x4Go Kingston HyperX Perfomance PC3-12800 (DDR3 - 1600)
CG : Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 5770 1Go
Audio : Integrated in Motherboard (Realtek ALC889 codec)
Logitech K800 + G500
Screens : Iiyama ProLite B2712HDS LCD 27" + SAMSUNG LCD 22" SyncMaster 226BW
Quelques HDD et un SSD (actuellement pour windows 8.1). OSX est sur mon Raptor 74Go.

Tout semble fonctionner correctement. Audio, dualscreen, CG...
J'ai même bidouiller un peu pour faire fonctionner l'application Messages (création d'un n° de série... voir ce tuto sur tonymacx86).

J'ai utilisé un SMBios de MacPro3,1, le DSDT de ma carte mère.

Je joue sans soucis à Diabo 3, SC2, Civ V.

Mais j'ai quelques petits soucis encore à régler.
Par exemple au boot, j'ai cette erreur, juste avant le choix de l'os à lancer via Chameleon/Chimera :

```
ntfs_fixup:magic doesn't match: ee0b8a8b != 454c4946
```







Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment ne plus avoir ces erreurs qui n'occasionnent apparemment aucun soucis plus loin puisque le système boot parfaitement bien ?


Et sinon, actuellement OSX est sur mon Raptor, mais j'aimerais le mettre sur le SSD à la place de windows, car je boot principalement sur OSX maintenant.
Windows serait réinstallé sur le Raptor.
Est-ce que avec Carbon Copy Cloner je ne cours aucun risque de plantage ?
J'ai créé un dmg avec, et je comptais le restaurer sur le SSD directement via l'utilitaire de disque.
Qu'en pensez vous ?

Mon SSD fait 128Go, donc je ne pourrais pas tout stocker dessus... Du coup, je me demandais si c'était possible de déplacer certains dossier du Home comme je peux le faire sous windows pour le dossier Téléchargement, Musiques, Images, Documents ?
Genre les placer sur un disque dur ailleurs, mais que lorsque je clique sur Document dans le dossier home j'atterrisse directement sur là où sont les Documents ? Et pas dans un dossier vide de mon profil.

Merci de votre aide
++
Miles


----------



## hackgamer (23 Mai 2014)

Salut
Tu n'aurais pas installer OSX sur une partition NTFS par hasard ?
En tout cas il semblerait que Chameleon rencontre un soucis avec une partition NTFS.
Essaye de faire un "chkdsk /F /R" sur toutes tes partitions NTFS.

Pour ce qui est du clonage, je te conseille plutôt de faire une sauvegarde de ton système sur un disque externe par exemple, d'installer OSX sur ton SSD puis d'importer ta sauvegarde.
Tout en sachant que tu auras à refaire les manips pour faire fonctionner ton hacktinsoh.
C'est mon avis, mais peut-être que d'autres hackintoshers ont un avis différent/expérience différents sur ce sujet.

Pour éditer l'emplacement de ton dossier User va dans Pref Systeme/Utilisateurs et groupes
Clique sur le cadenas en bas de la fenêtre, entre ton mdp, va sur ton "Utilisateur actuel", clique droit>Options avancées
et là tu peux choisir ton Répertoire de départ. Tuto macg: http://www.macg.co/2011/05/pas-à-pa...isateur-de-mac-os-x-sur-un-autre-disque-57629


----------



## MilesTEG (23 Mai 2014)

hackgamer a dit:


> Salut
> Tu n'aurais pas installer OSX sur une partition NTFS par hasard ?
> En tout cas il semblerait que Chameleon rencontre un soucis avec une partition NTFS.
> Essaye de faire un "chkdsk /F /R" sur toutes tes partitions NTFS.


J'avais déjà fait un chkdsk sur les partitions ntfs, mais je relance au cas où.

Pour l'installation sur une partition NTFS, je ne pense pas puisque j'ai supprimé toutes les partitions du disque de destination d'OSX...
Précision : depuis que j'ai enlever la partition par défaut et les partitions masquées du fichier org.chameleon.Boot.plist je n'ai plus ces erreurs "ntfs_fixup".

J'ai des caractères accentués dans le nom des partitions... Faudrait que je les renomme sans accents pour retester...





hackgamer a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du clonage, je te conseille plutôt de faire une sauvegarde de ton système sur un disque externe par exemple, d'installer OSX sur ton SSD puis d'importer ta sauvegarde.
> Tout en sachant que tu auras à refaire les manips pour faire fonctionner ton hacktinsoh.
> C'est mon avis, mais peut-être que d'autres hackintoshers ont un avis différent/expérience différents sur ce sujet.


J'ai utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner, en clonant directement la partition d'OSX du Raptor sur le SSD, en ayant quand même au préalable supprimé les partitions de windows du SSD et refait une seule en HFS+ en changeant le MBR en GUID.
Ça a l'air de fonctionner nickel, sans même que j'ai besoin de refaire la manip pour Messages...




hackgamer a dit:


> Pour éditer l'emplacement de ton dossier User va dans Pref Systeme/Utilisateurs et groupes
> Clique sur le cadenas en bas de la fenêtre, entre ton mdp, va sur ton "Utilisateur actuel", clique droit>Options avancées
> et là tu peux choisir ton Répertoire de départ. Tuto macg: http://www.macg.co/2011/05/pas-à-pa...isateur-de-mac-os-x-sur-un-autre-disque-57629


Haaa cool ça ^^
Ça pourra m'être utile ^^
Cependant, j'aurais voulu ne déplacer que quelques dossiers, comme Musiques, ou Téléchargement ? C'est possible sans déplacer tout le dossier user ?




Sinon, quelle galère j'ai eu hier pour réinstaller windows... Il a fallu que je déconnecte tous les HDD et le SSD sauf le Raptor pour pouvoir réussir à booter sur la partition windows et finir l'installation... Du coup, ce n'est pas la partition windows qui boot, mais la petite créé par l'installeur qui s'appelle "Réservé au système".
Enfin bref, j'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais ^^ ça a été long (d'autant que je ne pouvais pas installer directement win8.1, ma clé win8 MAJ ne voulait pas s'activer..., du coup installation de win8, puis MAJ en 8.1 via le windows store... C'était loooong).



Sinon, j'ai remarqué que mon lecteur DVD branché en ATA (PATA) n'était pas reconnu sous OSX... C'est normal ? (il est rarement branché tant je m'en sers... mais j'en ai eu besoin mercredi)
(mon graveur dvd branché en SATA lui est bien reconnu. Je ne sais pas si il fonctionne bien, car je n'ai rien gravé encore ^^)


----------



## polyzargone (9 Août 2014)

MilesTEG a dit:


> Haaa cool ça ^^
> Ça pourra m'être utile ^^
> Cependant, j'aurais voulu ne déplacer que quelques dossiers, comme Musiques, ou Téléchargement ? C'est possible sans déplacer tout le dossier user ?



Dans Carbon Copy Cloner, tu as la possibilité de choisir précisément ce qu'il va cloner. Donc normalement tu clone ton système : Applications, Bibiliothèque, Système, Utilisateurs (décoche les fichiers contenus dans les dossiers mais laisse l'arborescence standard) etc.

Attention aux fichiers cachés quand même, ce serait balot d'oublier ton dossier Extra ou ton boot ;-)



> Sinon, quelle galère j'ai eu hier pour réinstaller windows... Il a fallu que je déconnecte tous les HDD et le SSD sauf le Raptor pour pouvoir réussir à booter sur la partition windows et finir l'installation... Du coup, ce n'est pas la partition windows qui boot, mais la petite créé par l'installeur qui s'appelle "Réservé au système".



Tu peux supprimer cette partition "Réservé au Système" si elle t'ennuie  et ne te sers à rien (m'enfin, ce n'est qu'une pauvre partition de 300  Mo environ) toutes les infos ici en bas de discussion :  http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/HDD/supprimer-partition-systeme-sujet_905734_1.htm

Attention de bien lire la procédure sinon ça risque de cramer ton install Windows ! Tu pourras ensuite booter directement sur ta partition c:/



> Sinon, j'ai remarqué que mon lecteur DVD branché en ATA (PATA) n'était pas reconnu sous OSX... C'est normal ? (il est rarement branché tant je m'en sers... mais j'en ai eu besoin mercredi)
> (mon graveur dvd branché en SATA lui est bien reconnu. Je ne sais pas si il fonctionne bien, car je n'ai rien gravé encore ^^)



Tu es en AHCI ou en IDE Enhanced ou bien IDE tout court ? Vu ta carte mère, je pense que tu doit être en AHCI auquel cas, tu auras sûrement besoin d'un Kext style AppleIntelATAPortInjector.kext (me souviens plus du nom exact mais ç'est un truc dans le genre, un ptit coup de google ;-)

J'espère que ça t'aidera


----------



## MilesTEG (10 Août 2014)

Hello 
Je l'avais un peu oublié ce sujet 


polyzargone a dit:


> Dans Carbon Copy Cloner, tu as la possibilité de choisir précisément ce qu'il va cloner. Donc normalement tu clone ton système : Applications, Bibiliothèque, Système, Utilisateurs (décoche les fichiers contenus dans les dossiers mais laisse l'arborescence standard) etc.
> 
> Attention aux fichiers cachés quand même, ce serait balot d'oublier ton dossier Extra ou ton boot ;-)


Merci pour tes conseils ^^
J'ai appris à utiliser CCC  l'apprivoiser 
Et c'est sur le dossier /Extra méritait d'être sauvegardé ^^

Depuis ce sujet, je suis passé chez CloverEFI (voir mon guide ici : Yosemite Beta & Clover sur Gigabyte P55A-UD4 bios F15)
J'ai même réinstallé Mavericks avec Clover avant de tenter et réussir l'installation de Yosemite.





polyzargone a dit:


> Tu peux supprimer cette partition "Réservé au Système" si elle t'ennuie  et ne te sers à rien (m'enfin, ce n'est qu'une pauvre partition de 300  Mo environ) toutes les infos ici en bas de discussion :  http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/HDD/supprimer-partition-systeme-sujet_905734_1.htm
> 
> Attention de bien lire la procédure sinon ça risque de cramer ton install Windows ! Tu pourras ensuite booter directement sur ta partition c:/


Merci pour le lien, j'irais voir ^^
Mais pour le moment je n'ai plus aucune partition windows (en tant qu'OS ^^) puisque j'ai mis Mavericks sur mon Raptor, et Yosemite sur mon SSD.
Et actuellement je n'ai pas besoin de windows (au pire, j'ai une MV //D )






polyzargone a dit:


> Tu es en AHCI ou en IDE Enhanced ou bien IDE tout court ? Vu ta carte mère, je pense que tu doit être en AHCI auquel cas, tu auras sûrement besoin d'un Kext style AppleIntelATAPortInjector.kext (me souviens plus du nom exact mais ç'est un truc dans le genre, un ptit coup de google ;-)
> 
> J'espère que ça t'aidera


Je suis en AHCI.
Je vais regarder ce kext  peut être que je pourrais avoir mon lecteur dvd ^^ mais au pire, je ne m'en sers pas vraiment  j'ai toujours le graveur dont je ne me sers pas plus :rateau:


En tout cas merci pour tes conseils !
++
Miles


----------

